# breeding pair



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i thought i would start this for my breeding pair of cinny my cinnamon pearl female and snowball my pied split to lutino male they are around 3-4 years old they have been mating and checking out the nest box wich will give me tiels for sale for christmas but if someone wants tiels for there family for christmas i like to have the parents permision first


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

I love setting up birds!!! Hopefully they'll produce some babies for you.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They make a very nice couple!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Do They both have bald spots? Looks like the cinnamon one has one and the other!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no the pied split to lutino does but the cinnamon pearl was plucked bye the former mate


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i can't see a bald spot on either....but that could just be my eyes....i don't think it matters if they have bald spots...from what i've learnt on your thread it only matters if u are breeding lutinos with lutinos.....allen i hope they have lots of little babies....you may be a busy man soon with 2 pairs breedings!!! i can't wait to pick our little guy/girl from either pair!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Two pairs breeding is not so bad! I only ever breed two pairs at a time. It's just as easy to feed 10 as it is 5.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was getting ready for a meeting and in my flight cage i noticed a egg so i got to thinking there are only 2 females in there penelope my common grey split to pied and sparkles which i am praying and hopeing it is not her as she is only 11 months old i did have 2 spare cages but miracle is in one of them and the new breeding pair will be in the other in my bedroom in quarantine i am getting 2 more cages this week but not till wednesday any ideas


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm maybe do the longer night and less fresh greens with both of them since you don't know....then you won't have to seperate them....the egg wouldn't be fertile would it?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

when i looked at the egg it was cracked i,m going to have to cut down on the light and greens as this new breeding pair normally lays 6 eggs and 90% are fertile and with cinny and snow ball mating as well will give me a good numer between both for christmas chicks and yes snow ball is bald


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea that's the way to do it. Shorter days and fewer greens and you'll probably hate this part...no scritches. all these things trigger a hen to get in the mood.


----------

